
What to do when you just start making something useful - deafcalculus
http://blog.garrytan.com/what-to-do-when-you-just-start-making-something-useful
======
CognitiveLens
Good perspective to focus decision-making. I think option 3 is a little too
simplistic, however:

> If you can't grow or you can't make money doing what you're doing, then
> don't do it

It seems to me that better advice would be: If you can't grow and make money,
be very cautious about how many resources you commit to the project. Passion
projects have a place, and it seems like 'pivoting' can be a powerful way of
using what you've learned to move in a better (profitable?) direction - both
are valid options besides "don't do it"

~~~
beachstartup
'passion projects' are called 'hobbies', and this post isn't talking about
that.

~~~
CognitiveLens
It's talking about what to do if something you considered treating as a
business doesn't look economically viable - I am suggesting that instead of
shuttering the project, it is perfectly valid (and even beneficial) to keep it
going as a hobby/passion project.

Just because it's not going to make you money doesn't mean it's not valuable,
particularly since you'll likely learn a lot that can be applied to future
entrepreneurial projects - just don't over-commit.

------
applecore
This short post falls into the common trap of assuming that if you decide not
to raise money, your company must be a lifestyle business.

What about all the profitable companies that never need to raise venture
capital?

Attention, founders! You can choose to play "small ball"[1] instead.

[1]: [http://avc.com/2016/05/small-ball/](http://avc.com/2016/05/small-ball/)

~~~
untilHellbanned
DuckDuckGo is a financial success?

------
codingdave
There is also nothing wrong with a small project that will always remain a
side project, just offering something to the world for free, simply because
you want it to exist.

If it starts to take more resources than you are willing to commit, THEN you
evaluate how to monetize and grow. But small hobby projects absolutely have
their place.

~~~
ethbro
We aren't talking about OpenSSL here, right?

